# Gold lenses



## DSaul (Jan 30, 2017)

The discussion on welding hoods was getting pretty long and clogging up the POTD thread, so I thought I would continue it here.  

In reference to being able to see the puddle clearly, I strongly recommend that you try the Phillips Gold lenses in a passive welding hood.  http://www.phillips-safety.com/welding-safety/gold-welding-lenses.html

 I know most of you like the auto dark hoods, but they are not an option for me with TIG on thinwall 4130.  Its not that hard to get used to positioning the torch and then flipping down the hood with your head/neck.  

When I first started TIG, I got a Gold shade 11 lens and used it for a while, but it was a bit too dark.  I decided to try the Green shade 10 lens that came with my Jackson hood and it was horrible.  Everything was tinted green and it was hard to see the line of the joint I was trying to weld.  I threw it in the trash, after about a minute, and ordered the Gold shade 10 lens.  

The Gold lens makes the colors more natural and easier on the eyes.  The weld puddle and parent metal are shown in shades of red/orange/yellow that allow you to better judge the heat you are putting into the weld.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 30, 2017)

DSaul said:


> The discussion on welding hoods was getting pretty long and clogging up the POTD thread, so I thought I would continue it here.
> 
> In reference to being able to see the puddle clearly, I strongly recommend that you try the Phillips Gold lenses in a passive welding hood.  http://www.phillips-safety.com/welding-safety/gold-welding-lenses.html
> 
> ...



I have used gold lenses before and really liked them. I don't understand why an ADF filter won't work for you unless your head is in a position where the sensors cannot pick up the arc. My Speedglas 9100xxi darkens perfectly even with very low amps on an inverter tig. I can set the sensitivity so high that the shop lights will darken my lense. I just finished a job on a stainless aftermarket headpipe on a Yamaha Raptor. Very thin stuff! Shade 9 worked well for me with 1.0 cheaters.


----------



## DSaul (Jan 30, 2017)

Ironken said:


> I have used gold lenses before and really liked them. I don't understand why an ADF filter won't work for you unless your head is in a position where the sensors cannot pick up the arc. My Speedglas 9100xxi darkens perfectly even with very low amps on an inverter tig. I can set the sensitivity so high that the shop lights will darken my lense.



Most of my TIG welding is on bicycle frames and there are some positions where the tubes would block the sensors.  The Speedglas may be sensitive enough to work for me, but I don't have any problems using the passive hood.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 30, 2017)

DSaul said:


> Most of my TIG welding is on bicycle frames and there are some positions where the tubes would block the sensors.  The Speedglas may be sensitive enough to work for me, but I don't have any problems using the passive hood.



If the passive lense works and you like it.....your wallet will be about $450 heavier. If you do ever decide to pull the trigger, you might take a look at the Speedglas 9100xxi. The clarity and colors in the darkened state are beautiful. If I was inclined to use a passive filter, the gold lenses would definately be in my tig arsenal. I really like them too.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 30, 2017)

gold lenses are the only way to go
i learned of them when i was taking TIG classes in community college 30 years ago, i have used them ever since
the auto darks are neat but i like the old school gold, personally.


----------

